

Show HN: HTML5 Canvas diagramming, a quiet beta release of our library, GoJS - simonsarris
http://gojs.net/latest/main.html

======
shaunxcode
Wow, this is incredible. The entity relationship example
<http://gojs.net/latest/samples/entityRelationship.html> is dia quality. great
stuff!

------
scottfr
Looks very similar to MxGraph (<http://www.jgraph.com/mxgraph.html>). Would be
interesting in seeing a list of what features it provides that MxGraph
doesn't.

~~~
xs
Which also looks very similar to <http://mind42.com>

------
droithomme
Wow that is a great implementation! Fantastic work guys.

edit: bug report: "View this sample page's source" link at
<http://gojs.net/latest/samples/entityRelationship.html> calls JS that goes to
URL of "view-source:<http://gojs.net/latest/samples/entityRelationship.html>,
the "view-source:" at the beginning prevents it from connecting.

~~~
simonsarris
Sorry! I forgot about this issue.

view-source: is a convenience protocol only supported by Google Chrome and
Firefox, which makes the source look nice (syntax highlighted). When I have
time I'll make an appropriate alternative for other browsers.

------
thibaut_barrere
Nice work! Thanks for releasing it!

Direct link to samples:

<http://gojs.net/latest/samples/index.html>

------
shaunxcode
Sort of a bum out wrt to the license. If I read it right it is free only for
evaluation but not for use in your own product ala MIT? What is the pricing
model then?

~~~
simonsarris
The pricing model is based on number of developers, number of app (domains)
used, and length of support/update subscription. Pricing figures aren't final,
but they won't be aimed at hobbyists, probably closer to Sencha's ExtJS
prices.

------
garethsprice
Very cool! What are your plans for licensing this if someone wanted to build
it into their product?

~~~
simonsarris
It will be sold as a standard commercial license and licensed per domain, with
support and updates included for the duration of a term. The details aren't
final yet, though.

------
johncoltrane
What about turning the cursor to a hand when hovering on reactive elements?

~~~
simonsarris
Totally doable, but up to the programmer if they want that functionality or
not. In the library it's as simple as setting a GraphObject's

    
    
        cursor: 'pointer'
    

The only sample I can think of that has that functionality is this one:

<http://www.gojs.net/latest/samples/basic.html>

In the above example it is set only on the colored shape to indicate that it
is possible to create a new link if dragged from the edges of a node.

------
sosuke
Reminds me of old Java applets. Very nice work

